# Best Canadian Mud for Santa Fe Finish (and general use)



## Syd (9 mo ago)

I'm in BC and all the products available are lite. I am hoping to do some experimenting with hand-troweled textures next week but I can't figure out the best mud to use. I would like the surface to be durable as it will be in a house that receives a lot of use (on a farm) and it shouldn't need to be sanded much. Does that mean I shouldn't bother with any of the finishing muds? The carpenter has a bucket of "ultra-light mould tough" but is that going to be able to take any abuse? Do the ultralight muds tend to be less strong? I can also get Certainteed lite all-purpose or CGC Lite Line. 

Does anyone have any experience of opinions about these (for taping, coating and texturing) or have any other suggestions?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

if you want tuff use dura bond. its there to stay though remember. lol some exterior commercial coatings mite be better yet but costly.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

I'm in BC, why are you texturing? Never see it here. 

Finish it smooth


----------



## Syd (9 mo ago)

Tonydif said:


> I'm in BC, why are you texturing? Never see it here.
> 
> Finish it smooth


For a couple reasons. For one, it's a reno of an old, cobbled together house and there is nothing plumb, square or flat about the walls and smooth, flat walls aren't easy or hardly possible in some spots. I also think it looks nice, really softens the place up and can make a room feel more homey and less sterile. 

I also think it's never a bad thing to practice a new skill.


----------



## Syd (9 mo ago)

picks drywall said:


> if you want tuff use dura bond. its there to stay though remember. lol some exterior commercial coatings mite be better yet but costly.


I don't think I'm looking to go that bomb proof, just not wanting soft crumbly interior mud if I can help it. Ie, a recommendation for the more durable interior mud I could use to finish.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

texture it with regular fast set 90 then. and look up skip trowel texture. super fast, super easy, and hides almost anything.


----------

